
A Silicon Valley startup is helping the Steelers prevent player injuries - edw519
https://www.post-gazette.com/business/tech-news/2018/12/21/steelers-technology-player-injuries-james-conner-pittsburgh-sparta-science/stories/201812200061
======
edw519
Google? Meh. Facebook? Eh. Amazon? Who cares.

Helping the Steelers win? Finally! Something that really matters!

</sarcasm (do I really need this tag?)>

